# Odd sized existing rough opening in interior door.



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would just fix the rough openings to accept the 32" or if wanting for wheelchair accessable, if on a slab, or with a crawl, widen them to accept a 36" door if you are able to do so.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the walls are 2" thick, why get a prehung door? You would need to take the frame apart, rip it to size and re assemble it. The only way it works is if you want the mortised positions set so you don't need to spend time dealing with the hinge line ups.
Ron


----------

